# SAN's journey to the dark side.



## strongassnurse (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 26, 2018)

So for those who may not have seen my intro in the new members section. Im 24. 5,11. Currently 210 lbs. 
My current macros are P>210, C-400-500 on training days, and 100-200 on off days (2 days a week currently), Calories 4000 on training days, 3000 on off days, and fat to fill in the gaps. One cheat meal a week on leg day. This practice only started about a week ago, before that it was same basic setup but I tried to keep calories at 4000 every day, and carbs greater than 400 every day, with a cheat meal (morning donuts) every morning... Im hoping to re-comp for about 4 weeks at this bodyweight and then do a mini cut of 10 lbs ish. Followed by bringing bodyweight up to about 215.
Current workout routine
Day 1
Back, hams/glutes, side and rear delts, biceps
Day 2
Chest, side and rear delts, triceps
Day 3
Quads, hams/glutes, calfs
Day 4
Back, Hams/glutes, side and rear delts, biceps
Day 5
Chest, side and rear delts, Triceps
Days 6 and 7 rest
Im trying to keep away from much volume on my legs currently to bring systemic stress down as I am mainly trying to improve my upper body right now.
My goal before starting AAS is to be much better conditioned at this body weight. Maybe even 10% bodyfat or less would be nice, but i'm currently playing it by ear.
The only supplements I currently take are Creatine/Amino Acids/Gatorade powder Intra workout, and occasionally protein powder and bars if I am too busy to eat real food to get my macro goals.


----------



## Jin (Jul 26, 2018)

Good base.

The dark side will treat you well.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 26, 2018)

Looking good. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> Good base.
> 
> The dark side will treat you well.


Thanks Jin, hoping to improve on this some before "Turning" lol but we will see what the next couple of months bring. Going to try to post on here regularly to keep myself honest!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2018)

I wouldn't go nuts on a cut before jumping on. You look like you are ready and have your shit together. Just stay focused on building as much muscle as possible.


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 26, 2018)

Leg day this morning!
Cardio/warm up 10 min on treadmill at 4mph with an incline of 4.
HS leg press (more like a plyo swing imo but i can get great ROM as compared to a standard sled loaded leg press) 3ppsx 4 sets of 10 knees to chest
RDL's keeping a very arched back and momentary pause at the bottom 225x 4 sets of 8
Lunges holding 25lb plates 2 sets of 25/leg (death)
Standing calf raises 200lbs 3 sets of 10
Intra/periworkout drink- 2 servings of gatorade (60ish carbs) and 1 scoop of BCAA's with 2tbsp creatine(loading the creatine right now). I use a 1.5L bottle and try to drink the whole thing starting on the way to the gym and finishing it within 20-30 min of getting home. IDK how much it actually helps, but lemonade flavored bcaa and lemon lime gatorade powder together is the bomb so worst outcome is that i'm making an excuse to drink something deliscous!
Will do the ab wheel for a couple of sets later on, but for now finishing my gatorade/bcaa's and going to bed b/c i'm a vampire and stayed up all night reading Anabolic's by William LLewellyn, which is very informative so far! I'll post a "post leg day pic" up here in a minute. Peace!


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 26, 2018)

Post legs.. Nothing special i just take too many pictures of myself and finally feel like I have a decent place to post them! Rant on facebook and instagram post's will come at some point.. lol Peace


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 26, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Looking good. Keep us updated on your progress.


Thanks man, plan on trying to update at-least every couple days and participate on the board as much as possible, still trying to figure out how to navigate everything!



PillarofBalance said:


> I wouldn't go nuts on a cut before jumping on. You look like you are ready and have your shit together. Just stay focused on building as much muscle as possible.


I hold a lot of bf in my lower back and legs, I guess i'm not necessarily trying to get to a certain bf percentage or weight as a marker of getting on, but more so as a marker for what I did naturally if that makes sense. I actually plan on getting a dexa scan in the next couple of weeks at around the same time I get bloodwork done and kind of go from there. I appreciate the reply though, I absolutely plan on trying to put on a lot of weight once I start!


----------



## snake (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks like you're ready. You don't get where you're at by not putting the time and effort in. Wish you a good run.


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 26, 2018)

I mean do you really need gear lol


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 27, 2018)

Back, biceps, rear/side delts tonight!
10min cardio on eliptical, aiming to keep HR between 120 and 140.
Wide grip pulldowns-120lbs 3 sets of 15 reps supersetted with db pull overs 30 lbs x 15, 15, 10
1 arm cable row 55lbs 3 sets of 10
db shrugg rows- 40lbs 2 sets of 12 (not sure what the actual name is, bend over slightly and pull the db's like you are unholstering a gun is how it was taught to me.. Really lights up the traps and rear delts)
bb curl-40lbs x 3 sets of 20
Seated db curl-20lbsx 3 sets of 10 (bench back set one notch from the top)
rear db raise ss db side raise ss front raise with L arm only 3 sets of 10 non stop
done.


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> I mean do you really need gear lol


For walking around purposes no, I am very comfortable with how I look, but I would like to compete (competitively) in bodybuilding and honestly I don't like the looks of natural bodybuilders for the most part on stage. So if I am going to put in the effort to bring an exceptional package to the stage I would like for it to be something I want to look like.



snake said:


> Looks like you're ready. You don't get where you're at by not putting the time and effort in. Wish you a good run.


Thanks snake, will keep updates coming frequently!


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 28, 2018)

Chest, triceps, rear and side delts
10 min on treadmill
Superset partial rear and side db raises 20lbs 4 sets of 20 reps
Floor press- 205lbsX10,10,8
Cable fly-60lbsx15,15,12
Rope pushdowns 30lbsx25,15,10


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 30, 2018)

Pull day
Pull-ups-bw X8,8,8 ss hanging leg raises, same reps.
DB rows-60lbsx10,10,10(pause at bottom)
Do shrugs-90lbsx14,14 (2 sec hold at top)
Ss rear and side db raise 10lbsx20,20,20,20
Hammer curl-35lbsx15,15,10,10
Do curl-17.5lbsx 15,15,15,15
Only slept 3.5hrs so I was gonna skip hamstrings because I'm exhausted, but by the time I got home I felt guilty enough that I used a heavy westside barbell resistance band to do banded good mornings for 2 sets of 50. Oh and no "cardio" today because I'm going to walk around outside at the fair for a few hours tonight.. I may even walk enough to burn off the calories I'm bound to eat in awful fair food.. 😬


----------



## Elivo (Aug 1, 2018)

Keep at it, and fair food is awful, but sooo damn good!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 1, 2018)

strongassnurse said:


> Oh and no "cardio" today because I'm going to walk around outside at the fair for a few hours tonight.. I may even walk enough to burn off the calories I'm bound to eat in awful fair food.. 😬



You go ahead and tell yourself that :32 (18):
but damn does a deep fried twinkies sound amazing!


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 7, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> You go ahead and tell yourself that :32 (18):
> but damn does a deep fried twinkies sound amazing!





Elivo said:


> Keep at it, and fair food is awful, but sooo damn good!!!


Ate way too much at the fair.. Soo good though! The last week of training was pretty crap, been working a ton and got bronchitis... Still got to the gym minus one day, but workouts were lack luster and food has been trash.. When i'm sick I go into this like calorie mode, basically eating everything and anything "to give my body energy to heal faster" but in reality I just get pissed that i'm sick and stress eat because I can't make it to the gym. Will start training posts again this week and continue trying to log daily. Getting all my supplies around for my first cycle. my plan is
week 1-12 Test cyp 300mg E3.5 days (Debating on this, have thought about starting at 150mg E3.5days, but a lot of guys have told me it wouldn't be worth it. I wan't to use as low of doses as possible to get the desired effects, but don't want to wast my time either.)
week 1-6 Dbol 20mg ed pre workout
week 1-12 Aromasin 12.5mg E3.5 days adjusting as necessary.
wk 15-16 Nolva 40mg ed
              Clomid 100mg ed
week 17-18 Nolva 20mg ed
                  Clomid 50mg ed
I have the test and the dbol as well as syringes, needles, and alchohol pads. Just working on getting my AI's and PCT sups.


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 8, 2018)

Legs today.. Coughed up apx. 7 lungs, but i'm much less congested now.
Cardio/warm up 5min on treadmill at 5mph with 5 incline, followed by 5 min of 4mph at 8 incline
HS leg press 3.5 plates per side x10,10,10,10
RDL with an arched back 255x8,8,8,8 (keeping the back arched as much as possible makes these so hard, I have done SLDL off the floor with 405 for sets of 10 and these are harder.)
Lunges with 44lb kbx8,8,8
Standing calf raises-220lbx10,10,10,10
Everything felt hard today.. Still getting over the bronchitis so rest times were forever long, pretty much sat and sweat for 5 min between each set..


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 10, 2018)

Training going well the last couple days. Met with an endocrinologist today who is going to help me monitor health markers and prescribe all my ancillary meds! He says he has done it a lot for guys throughout his career so we will see how things go. First official appointment with him is tuesday!


----------



## Jin (Aug 10, 2018)

strongassnurse said:


> Training going well the last couple days. Met with an endocrinologist today who is going to help me monitor health markers and prescribe all my ancillary meds! He says he has done it a lot for guys throughout his career so we will see how things go. First official appointment with him is tuesday!



Lucky man. Good for you.


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> Lucky man. Good for you.



Thanks Jin, I'm feeling pretty lucky about it! It is a fairly pricey option, but I feel like the benefits will out weigh the cost!


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 14, 2018)

Back today
Wg straight bar pull upsx 5 sets of 8
SS hanging leg raise same sets and reps
Db rows-70lbs 4 sets of 12
Db shrugs 105 2 sets of 12 
Rear/side db raise ss-15lbsx20,20,18,18,15
Biceps and glutes/hams tonight.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2018)

5'11 & 210lbs, your not too bad where your at.  You are pretty lean, id focus on straight muscle building.  I dont think you need the dbol to start, most guys first run should be just tes to get a good handle on what it will do.

Id maybe jump to 400/500mg for the 12wks, but buy a vial of prop or TPP instead of the dbol.  After a tes only run, goto town, but just see how you respond to 4/500mg of T first.  

GL


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 14, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> 5'11 & 210lbs, your not too bad where your at.  You are pretty lean, id focus on straight muscle building.  I dont think you need the dbol to start, most guys first run should be just tes to get a good handle on what it will do.
> 
> Id maybe jump to 400/500mg for the 12wks, but buy a vial of prop or TPP instead of the dbol.  After a tes only run, goto town, but just see how you respond to 4/500mg of T first.
> 
> GL


Hey, GL thanks for the advice, yea I'm kind of on the fence about the dbol, it seems 50/50 where ever I look, some guys say test only and some guys say the dbol is fast acting enough that you will see the sides from that before the test ever starts to work. I'm still reading a lot and trying to learn more about the drugs before I start so we will see where the cards fall. The smart side of my brain agrees with you fully, but the dumb meat head part says "but you got a **** load of dbol bro".. lol


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 14, 2018)

Well Dr. apt done. He prescribed Arimidex 1mg 2x/week, and HCG 100mg ED, he basically said if you're not going to start i'm not going to prescribe you medications to just hold onto for when you do, and that I would have to schedule another office visit at the time I decided to start in order to get my prescriptions, which would be another $70 on top of the $600 for initial consultation. Sooo, starting the week after next, labs ordered for 6 weeks after I start.. I guess it's go time!! Off to train chest and tris.


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 15, 2018)

we'll I went out and caught a pump tonight.. anybody else wish they could live in a gym?
10min cardio
Rear/side db raise ss-30lbsx 5 sets of 10
Incline press-185lbsx10,10,9,5
Fly machine-100X15, 120X12, 150X10,10
Did machine-2.5ppsx8, 2pps15,15


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice work bro


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 15, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Nice work bro


Hey, thanks man! I'm trying out here lol


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 26, 2018)

Haven't been keeping up with this near as much as I'd like. Training is going well. Ended up getting AI and hcg sooner than expected so I'm 1 week into my blast. Decided on running a much lower dose of test at 300mg/we and keeping the dbol at 20mg/day for first 6 weeks. Gained apx 7lbs this week. We will see what the next 11 weeks bring. No pics until atleast the 6 week mark.


----------



## Jin (Aug 26, 2018)

strongassnurse said:


> Haven't been keeping up with this near as much as I'd like. Training is going well. Ended up getting AI and hcg sooner than expected so I'm 1 week into my blast. Decided on running a much lower dose of test at 300mg/we and keeping the dbol at 20mg/day for first 6 weeks. Gained apx 7lbs this week. We will see what the next 11 weeks bring. No pics until atleast the 6 week mark.



Hello water weight...... But with it comes strength.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 26, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing how your cycle goes man. Oh and are by chance related to Hurt? lol


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> Hello water weight...... But with it comes strength.


lol yes jin strength is up a little! Definitelly bloated at the moment, I am excited to see how this turns out, so far so good. I'd like to end this bulk at 230-240 which I think is doable.


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 28, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> Looking forward to seeing how your cycle goes man. Oh and are by chance related to Hurt? lol


Thanks Gibsonator! Nope no relation to hurt, I can only hope that we have genes that respond similarly though lol


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 29, 2018)

Well starting this last monday I have 11 days off of work, so I have been taking full advantage! Two a days at the gym, adding an extra cardio session. Same amount of working sets as I would be doing, but ive been able to put much more intent into my secondary exercises this way. Also naps, lots of naps so far.. lol I'm on day 9 of dbol and did my 3rd test injection on monday. I haven't needed as much arimidex as I got, I actually didn't start it until my 2nd shot of test and I'm only taking 0.5mg on my injection days. So far no high estrogen sides!! Strength has increased some, I feel like at this point majorly because of the bloat. Legs were on the schedule today, but I am only doing quads and calfs on my leg day now because doing hams on both back days and on my leg day was getting pretty rough and most of the time I ended up skipping them on the second back day anyways. So
AM session was just 10-15 minutes of bike sprints, I don't know the exact time, or how many I did because I just went out with my mountain bike and had fun with it. Followed by 3 sets of 10 on the ab roller.
PM session 
Warmup
10 min treadmill 3.5 incline, 3.5mph
abduction/adduction machines- 50lbsx 3 sets of 10
seated calf raises-1 platex3 sets of 10
incline sit upsx 3 sets of 10
Workout
high bar squats- 275x10, 255x10, 245x10
hack squats- 1.5ppsx 3 sets of 10 ass to ankles
standing calf raise machine-260lbsx 12,10


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 29, 2018)

So for anybody interested here is what a day of food looks like for me right now on training days.
meal1 
4 whole eggs
1 cup of egg whites
2 packets of low sugar oatmeal
2 cups of skim milk
P-79, C-82, F- 25, Calories-925
meal 2 and 3
8 oz 90/10 beef
2 cups of white rice (cooked)
p-53, c-73,f-23, calories 750 (per meal)
meal 4
8 oz boneless skinless chicken breast
2 cups of white rice
2 cups of skim milk
p-71, c-100, f-4, calories 718
(here and there one of the meals 2-4 white rice will be replaced with tortillas for sanity lol)
intra workout
1.5 servings of gatorade powder and 1 scoop of bcaa's (right now with each workout so times 2, if I'm only doing 1 workout the whole 3 servings of gatorade is during that time)
c-33, p-0, f-0, calories 135
post workout (with the 2 a days right now this is after my main heavy session) 
2 cups chocolate milk
2.5 cups rice crispies
p-20, c-110, f-5, calories- 575
totals, p-275, c-505, f- 81, calories 3,950
Meals 1-4 aren't necessarily consumed in that order. It varies based on when my workout is in that given day. On a normal day with one workout I try to have the chicken meal as my post post workout meal, so like 2-3hrs after. Right now I am having that after my lighter session of the day and the cereal and chocolate milk come after the heavy session. I try to keep the fattier beef and egg meals further away from workouts, but if I end up eating the egg meal pre workout I just cut out the whole eggs and add more egg whites, or protien powder to my milk. This puts me right at 4000 calories. If I am still hungry after that, I will do a meal replacement bar while I'm watching t.v. and winding down for bed which adds about 3-500 extra calories depending on the brand I get.


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 31, 2018)

Back, hams, biceps, shoulders today
Session 1 
10 min cardio on bike
HS pull over machine-2.5ppsx12,12,10,7+3partials
Chest supported low row machine-200lbsx 4 sets of 10 (2 second hold at contraction, and 2 second pause at fully stretched position)
Conventional deadlift- 365x5,5, 315x10
Glute kick backs-80lbs x 3 sets of 10
Ab crunch machine-30lbs x 100 reps
Session 2
Face pulls-30lbsx 4 sets of 20
DB side raises- 20lbsx25,25,20,20
preacher curl-60lbsx4 sets of 10
DB curls-30lbsx4 sets of 10 (30 seconds rest between)
Ab crunch machine-30lbs x 100 reps


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 31, 2018)

Chest this morning before heading on vacation for the weekend.
10 minutes on recumbent bike hr 120-130
Band pull apart X 4 sets of 30
Upright rows 100lbs X 4 sets of 10
Close grip bench 205X 12,12,9
Low incline db bench- 75lbs X 12,12,10
Pec deck- 150 lbs X 4 sets of 10


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 1, 2018)

Awesome log SAN keep it going!


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2018)

Nurse Fight:

Elivo Vs SAN

when is this happening?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> Nurse Fight:
> 
> Elivo Vs SAN
> 
> when is this happening?



Whats the unofficial odds?


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 5, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Awesome log SAN keep it going!


Thanks DD!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> Nurse Fight:
> 
> Elivo Vs SAN
> 
> when is this happening?





DevilDoc87 said:


> Whats the unofficial odds?


I'm more of a lover than a fighter fellas! sorry to dissapoint lol


----------



## Jin (Sep 5, 2018)

strongassnurse said:


> I'm more of a lover than a fighter fellas! sorry to dissapoint lol



Ew. Nobody wants to see gay male nurse porn.


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 5, 2018)

Weekend off was fun! A ton of family time. Got back to it monday evening with an awesome pull workout (I woke up this morning and it felt like my entire back was ran over by a compactor). Then chest today. Pumps are good, strength is up some more. Weight was 225 this morning. Trying to hit 227 by the beginning of next week. While I don't exactly eat "Clean" per say according to bodybuilding standards, I'm good at meeting my macros and am pretty consistent with my diet. I have been doing 1 cheat meal (for me a meal pretty high in fat and overall calories. Pizza, burgers, etc..) a week. Last week I skipped it but may hit up some pizza tomorrow after legs! Things are definitely progressing in the right direction to make this a successful cycle.


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> Ew. Nobody wants to see gay male nurse porn.



Jin I think you're wrong.. everybody wants to see gay male nurse porn.. it would be like the pimple popping videos.. super gross but you can't look away lol


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 5, 2018)

Jin I’m sure they have that in Japan already hahah.. they have all the weird shit..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 7, 2018)

Your intro reminded me of cash....
Must shop for panties at the same store.

EDIT
This is a log thread?
Continue.


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 12, 2018)

Training going well, growing like crazy! Hopefully this ends up as good as it has started!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 12, 2018)

Here's a throw back to the bottom of my last cut at 180lbs. I think this look at about 210 would be pretty cool!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 13, 2018)

Sitting chomping at the bit to train legs tonight. I was going to train them this morning, but my little sister wanted to train with me so we wait... Been incorporating high bar squats into my training more so recently than the past several months. I had taken almost all forms of barbell movements out of my regimen to keep wear and tear off my shoulders while I try to improve my upper body mostly, but the high bars haven't been killing my shoulders and elbows and I missed moving weight. I've been slowly ramping them up, last week I hit 315 for a set of 10, if everything goes like I would like I will be doing 365lbs for sets of 10-12 by the end of the cycle. Well tonight is going to be
Abduction/Adduction machine- 70lbsx 4 sets of 10
High bar squats 335x10, 315x10,10, 275x10,10
hack squat 2ppsx 4 sets of 10-12 (bottom out the hack squat, really pushing my knees forward with heels coming off the platform at the bottom)
Standing calf raises- 300lbsx 4 sets of 10
Hanging leg raisesx 50 total.
I may add deadlifts in too depending on how I feel. I think I wrote earlier in the log that I have dropped hams and glutes isolation work on my legs day and have been putting them on only my back days because I wasn't recovering well enough for the 2nd back day doing legs the day before, however my back sessions are getting really long and I work tomorrow, so may just hit the hams/glutes tonight and have a bit shorter session tomorrow before I go work 16 hrs..


----------



## Jin (Sep 13, 2018)

strongassnurse said:


> Here's a throw back to the bottom of my last cut at 180lbs. I think this look at about 210 would be pretty cool!
> View attachment 6374


Did you have tree roots implanted in your back?


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> Did you have tree roots implanted in your back?



Yea, the key is to get live roots implanted so they keep growing!


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Sep 13, 2018)

strongassnurse said:


> Here's a throw back to the bottom of my last cut at 180lbs. I think this look at about 210 would be pretty cool!
> View attachment 6374




Killer back my man, keep it up!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 15, 2018)

Quick update, workouts are going really good! Strength and weight continue to increase. Lots of people have been commenting on the increased size. Continuing with 2X a day training as much as possible. The last several mornings I have been in the low 230s. I think 240 is very doable by the end of this bulk and may end even higher than that. I'll be fairly fat at that point, but I'm trying to gain mass, not be a **** boy so I'm okay with that!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice man, with the 2 a days it may make it a bit harder to put on that next 10lbs if your like me and burn cals like a mofo, hard to eat enough to keep up on those day. And yea nobody likes a fukkboy :32 (18):


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 16, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> Nice man, with the 2 a days it may make it a bit harder to put on that next 10lbs if your like me and burn cals like a mofo, hard to eat enough to keep up on those day. And yea nobody likes a fukkboy :32 (18):



Hey Gibs! Yea it will make it a bit harder, but I love eating lol so my goal with a bulk is always to try and workout and be active enough to lose weight while trying to eat my way out of the deficit, this week will be the end of my two low cal days though and everyday will move up to 4500 kcal. Movin on up!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 16, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> Nice man, with the 2 a days it may make it a bit harder to put on that next 10lbs if your like me and burn cals like a mofo, hard to eat enough to keep up on those day. And yea nobody likes a fukkboy :32 (18):



Hey Gibs! Yea it will make it a bit harder, but I love eating lol so my goal with a bulk is always to try and workout and be active enough to lose weight while trying to eat my way out of the deficit, this week will be the end of my two low cal days though and everyday will move up to 4500 kcal. Movin on up!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 16, 2018)

Lean_dude27 said:


> Killer back my man, keep it up!



Thank-you sir!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 16, 2018)

Chest and this this morning at my buddies home gym. Worked 12 hrs, got out at 0700 and drove an hour to lift. Not ideal, but the energy lifting with a bunch of friends is always great! Workout went
Flat bench- 225X10
                     275X10,6
                     225X10,10,15
One arm overhead triceps extensions 20lbs 5X10
Side raises-20lbs5X10
275X10 is a couple rep pr so check plus lol


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 17, 2018)

2ND workout of the day last night consisted of:
Cardio 15 min. Avg Hr 140
Pec Dec- 160X10,10,180X10
Low row machine pulling to the upper chest-100lbs12X5sets quick in and out.
Currently eating this morning's pee workout meal at Denny's. Build your own slam, double egg whites hash browns and pancakes FTW. Back training this morning.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 17, 2018)

Still a Waffle House fan myself haha


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 17, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Still a Waffle House fan myself haha



 I am too dd, but unfortunately I live in Michigan so it's a bit of a hike to a waffle house. I think the closest one is like southern Indiana.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 17, 2018)

Growing up in east TN, it was ok for me to drive 45mins to Knoxville to party and drive back when everything is closed but being in south Florida for some years now, it 13 miles from here.. but in typical Miami fashion.. it’s basically another state away. Lol.


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 18, 2018)

AM session
10 minutes on treadmill, avg hr 120
Unilateral pulldowns on hammer strength machine-3ppsx4sets of 8
Hammer strength high row-4ppsx8,3.5ppsx10,10, 3ppsx12
t bar row-6 25lb plates-4 sets of 10
seated ham curl-100x4 sets of 10
RDL-315x 3 sets of 10
pm session
10 min on bike, avg hr 130
face pulls 40lbsx6 sets of 20
db side raises-25lbsx6 sets of 20
1 arm arnold press with only the left arm(will upload a pic to highlight the size difference between my left and my right delts.) 6 sets of 10 with a 10lbs dumbell. I am going to start doing this with every shoulder workout at the same volume as my other shoulder movements with pretty light weight to try and fix the size difference between my left(smaller) and right(bigger) deltoid muscles.
preacher curls-80lbsx10,8,8,6
alt. db curls-35lbsx4 sets of 8


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 18, 2018)

You can see the size difference between shoulders pretty well in this pic. I had shoulder injuries from football in highschool and ended up getting 3 surgeries peformed on the left shoulder. It just hasn't caught all the way up since then, so I am going to be implementing very light weight overhead presses for high volumes with just the left arm to try and stimulate more growth in that side. Oh and 235 in this picture.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 18, 2018)

Keep pumpin San!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 18, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Keep pumpin San!



Just keep swimming, just keep swimming! Lol


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 18, 2018)

Am session
10 min on elliptical, avg Hr 135
HS chest press-2.5pps5 sets of 6
Pec deck 100lbs5 sets of 10(2 second pause in the stretched and contracted position)
Overhead triceps ext.-90lbs 5 sets of 8
Food has been shit today because we'll I fell asleep after my post workout meal and slept until now, so I've got catching up to do.


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 19, 2018)

PM session
10 minutes on recumbent bike avg Hr 145
Low row pulling to upper chest-145X12,12,12
                                                     70X12,12,12, 2 second holds at extension and contraction.
Upright rows-135 6 sets of 10
Overhead dumbbell press L arm only 10lbs 6 sets of 10
Cross chest triceps extension on a cable 50lbsx15,15,13,12


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

Btw I opened this thread in class, and a few ppl next to me just stared at me like “wtf is this guy looking at buff dudes in a man-kini?” 

Lmfao.


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Btw I opened this thread in class, and a few ppl next to me just stared at me like “wtf is this guy looking at buff dudes in a man-kini?”
> 
> Lmfao.



Yeah, like the time I bought a Flex magazine for an airplane trip. Awkward. Totally feels like you’re looking at gay porn.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> Yeah, like the time I bought a Flex magazine for an airplane trip. Awkward. Totally feels like you’re looking at gay porn.



Lmao definitely .. next thing I realize is I’m on a forum in front of college kids, that has basically naked guys flexing in their AVIs and posting pics of themselves and other half naked flexing guys..  hahahah


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 19, 2018)

I don't ever expect the average shlub to understand our passion and respect for bodybuilding


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

I was more worried about the hottie next to me thinking I like he-pussy lmaoo


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 19, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I was more worried about the hottie next to me thinking I like he-pussy lmaoo


Lol DD thats when you go on about how you train the guy, and explain how you could help her in the gym too!


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> Yeah, like the time I bought a Flex magazine for an airplane trip. Awkward. Totally feels like you’re looking at gay porn.



A stranger offered me fellatio once after noticing I was reading a flex magazine.  I told him no and then went to go find my parents.  Haven't read one in public since.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> A stranger offered me fellatio once after noticing I was reading a flex magazine.  I told him no and then went to go find my parents.  Haven't read one in public since.



First encounter with FD huh?


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 19, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> A stranger offered me fellatio once after noticing I was reading a flex magazine.  I told him no and then went to go find my parents.  Haven't read one in public since.



Fellatio is never gay if you have your eyes closed..
Edit: getting fellatio lol giving it is a whole other story..


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

strongassnurse said:


> Fellatio is never gay if you have your eyes closed..
> Edit: getting fellatio lol giving it is a whole other story..



:32 (6):Unsub’d.......

lol


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 19, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> :32 (6):Unsub’d.......
> 
> lol


Don't do me like that DD lol


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 19, 2018)

Well only hitting the gym once today, so I decided to up the anti on cardio for the one session. I biked there and back, which is 5 miles both ways. AVG HR on the way (FML), AVG HR on the way back, (Am I having a heart attack?) Might not seem like a ton for some, but If I do a bike at the gym for cardio, I usually do about 2-3 miles total.
Workout
Abduction/Adduction machine-100lbsx10,10,10
High bar squats-365x5 sets of 5
Hack squat-3ppsx 3 sets of 5
Very large defecit RDL with a 75lb dumbellx 4 sets of 10 (tried using this as more of a stretch/to loosen up my lower back, but ended up getting a ridiculous pump from it in the low back and glutes.
Standing calf raise machine-300lbsx10,10,10
Post workout meal- 1lbs of boneless skinless chicken breast, 1/4 homemade fat free pumpkin pie, loaded with fat free whip topping, 2 cups of fat free milk.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

I just upped the ante of my cardio to an hr as well


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 19, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I just upped the ante of my cardio to an hr as well


Nice DD, I've been pretty much sticking to 10 min before my gym sessions if I hit two in a day, then just upping it to 15 on the days I just do one as I usually have to work on them days and I'm on my feet for 12 hrs. I have just been trying to increase the intensity of my cardio slowly but today I guess I just felt like having a damn stroke I guess lol


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

Ah yeah that’s understandable .. two a days are intense added to your long hours etc.. I’m surprised you got the energy


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 20, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Ah yeah that’s understandable .. two a days are intense added to your long hours etc.. I’m surprised you got the energy



We'll that's one of the pluses of having no life besides work and the gym, on my days off I pretty much eat, sleep, and workout and that's about it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2018)

strongassnurse said:


> We'll that's one of the pluses of having no life besides work and the gym, on my days off I pretty much eat, sleep, and workout and that's about it.



you forgot fukk, i was gonna say what else is there to do but you failed


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 20, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> you forgot fukk, i was gonna say what else is there to do but you failed



Shit that was a fail lol can't even fight it!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 21, 2018)

We'll yesterday was rough. Spent 9 hours in a car driving back and forth to see my nephew in the ICU. Back cramping and painful the whole damn time. I had initially decided not to go to the gym, but got home and naturally changed my mind. Glad I did though!workout went like this.
Elliptical 15 min avg Hr 145
Hammer strength pullovers-3ppsx5 sets of 10
Leg curl-100lbsx 5 sets of 12
Pull-down-100lbsx 2 sets of 15
Machine row-220lbs 5 sets of 12
Conventional deadlifts-405X10,5
Face pulls45lbs X6 sets of 20 
Db side raises-35lbsx6 sets of 10
BB curl-70lbsx25,15,10
Cable preacher curls-45lbs 4 sets of 12
OH db press (L arm only)-10lbs 6 sets of 10
It was a really long (3hrs) but good workout! Hit chest, triceps, and shoulders today. Weight is hitting 235lbs in the a.m. the last couple days so things are still moving in the right direction!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 21, 2018)

Damn sorry about the nephew San.. hope he gets out of there soon..


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Damn sorry about the nephew San.. hope he gets out of there soon..



Me too man

The ICU is not a fun place but glad you went to see him.


----------



## Jin (Sep 22, 2018)

DL 10@405 is real good brother. Nice work.


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 22, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Damn sorry about the nephew San.. hope he gets out of there soon..





gymrat827 said:


> Me too man
> 
> The ICU is not a fun place but glad you went to see him.



Thanks fellas! Good news is he is doing very well, had a major surgery, but everything went great and he will be back to being a little shit in no time!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 22, 2018)

Jin said:


> DL 10@405 is real good brother. Nice work.



Thanks Jin! Strength is increasing nicely! The way things are going 8-10@455 should go down by the end of the cycle. 10@405 got cut short due to a Pec cramping up, but easy fix just need to grip a touch wider.


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 23, 2018)

pull day today
pull down with uni-lateral handles (neutral grip)-160x4 sets of 8.
chest supported cable row-50lbsx15,80lbsx10,10,10 
45 degree back raise-25lb platex 4 sets of 10
seated db curl-25lbsx12,12,12,10
ez bar curl-60lbsx10,10,10
chest supported prtl rear delt raise-50lbsx25,22,18,18
super set with
db side raises-20lbsx 4 sets of 10
I work tonight so no cardio, I'm on my 3rd day of work so weight was down a little this morning, woke up at 232, comparitavely on my last day off of work I woke up at 236, but i've got the next 3 days off so i'll be pushing food and training hard.


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 25, 2018)

Push day
Cardio, 10min on the recumbent bike, avg Hr 135
Face pull from the low pulley leaning on an incline bench-20lbs 4 sets of 20
Upright row on a pulley machine-40lbs 4 sets of 20
Incline bb bench-225lbsx8,8,8,10
Pec machine-50X12, 100X8,8
Reverse grip push down she on a lot pull-down machine-25X20,15,15
Oh db extension done unilaterally-20X 3 sets of 15
Lying leg raisesx20
Stress ate doughnuts the last two days after work... back on track now, but it made for some super full muscles tonight lol


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 25, 2018)

Legs today
Stair stepper-15 min avg Hr "death"
Leg press-200lbsx 15,15,15
Standing calf raise-300lbsx 8,8,8
High bar squats-315X12,12 ( hip flexors felt like they were going to tear off so I cut it there)
Leg extensions-50lbs10,10
Reverse hyper-50lbsx10,10,10
Seated hamstring curl-100lbs15,15,15 
Besides my hip flexors being really tight, which happens anytime I'm not doing lunges, and for some reason leg presses exacerbate the issue.. everything is feeling great! Doing hams by feel right now on my leg day, keeping them in on my back day all the time and adding them to leg days as recovery allows.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 25, 2018)

Strong log San, keep it up


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 26, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Strong log San, keep it up



Thanks DD, trying to put enough effort to not look like a pussy at the end of this cycle!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 26, 2018)

Pull day, session 1
Cardio 10 min on elliptical avg Hr 135
Conventional deadlifts-455X9,2(second set was just to hit the 10 reps I wanted at this weight for the day, then to rack the bar so I could unload plates the easy way lol) in all seriousness though this really pissed me off, as soon as I get it into an uploadable format I'll put the video up so you guys can see, but strength was there for atleast 2-3 more reps, 15 reps may be a bit of a stretch, but not much.. however like last week, I got a crazy bad cramp in my left Pec even with widening my grip about a half an inch and cut the set short.
Meadows rows-2(25's)X4 sets of 8
Pullover/pull-down hybrid movement-100lbsx 4 sets of 10
Hip thrusters on a Smith machine-1ppsx10,10,10
Heading back tonight for shoulders and biceps.


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 26, 2018)

Had to set up a YouTube account lol, hopefully the link works..


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 26, 2018)

January 2015 1st time over 230lbs


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 27, 2018)

September 2018, 4th time over 230, 1st time enhanced. Hopefully I can figure this attachment problem out, I was gonna do a set of update pics within the next couple of days but I apparently am out of room on here for more pics?


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2018)

strongassnurse said:


> Had to set up a YouTube account lol, hopefully the link works..



Why'd you stop at 9?  You had a couple more in the tank. Impressive.


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why'd you stop at 9?  You had a couple more in the tank. Impressive.



Thanks man, Pec was cramping really bad again, I even widened my grip this time to open my chest up a little more, hydration has been fine, no other real cramping issues so idk what the issue is.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 27, 2018)

strongassnurse said:


> Had to set up a YouTube account lol, hopefully the link works..



Damn strong!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sick bro!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 27, 2018)

Strong work man, lookin the part!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah you’re killin it my dude!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 28, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Damn strong!





DevilDoc87 said:


> Sick bro!!





Gibsonator said:


> Strong work man, lookin the part!





DevilDoc87 said:


> Yeah you’re killin it my dude!



Thanks fellas!


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 28, 2018)

So yesterday was a bit of a shit show, woke up late so only ended up with 30 min to be at the gym,workout was still OK though
Floor press-225X 4 sets of 10
Pec Dec-100lbx 10, 150lbx 10, 200lbx10
And out..
Also missed a meal because one of the cenas working last night was hungry and I'm a sucker.. but I ****ed up some breakfast/dinner lol
Shake:
1 cup egg whites
1 cup chocolate milk
1 banana
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop vanilla protein
2 tbsp pb fit
Drank this while making,
2 servings protein pancakes
4 whole jumbo eggs
Had 2 cups of fat free milk with the pancakes and eggs.
Apx.
145 protein, 175 carbs, 30 fats, 1600 calories. Which caught me up for the day and I slept like a baby lol
Today just gonna do some triceps, rear and side delts and back to work


----------



## strongassnurse (Oct 1, 2018)

AM session
Bench press-135X30,225X20,315X3,3,3 (I was hoping for 315 by like 8-10, but I pooped myself with the prior sets, I also have a host of other excuses lol but all that matters is I didn't perform.)
Close grip bench press-225X10,10,10
Pm session
Cardio- 1 mile run in 11 minutes
Face pulls-30lbsx 5 sets of 20
Cable upright rows- 50lbs4 sets of 20
Pec Dec-200lbs (full stack)X 4 sets of 10
Reverse grip pushdowns(on a pull-down machine) 35lbsx 4 sets of 20
Left arm db overhead press-10lbsx5 sets of 10
Super happy with the 11 minute run, I was on a treadmill with a 2.5° incline being that last time I was at this bodyweight going up a set of stairs was about Max effort lol


----------



## strongassnurse (Oct 17, 2018)

Damn I didn't realize how long it had been since I was on here last. Everything is going well, I'm pretty sure I dropped the dbol bloat last weekend. I hadn't weighed in under 240lbs in about a week and a half and suddenly dropped to 234 within apx. 2 days. Food is always kind of screwed when I'm at work if it is busy which it was but not near bad enough to drop that kind of weight. I have regained a little, I was 238 this morning and 236 yesterday morning. Still planning to end this bulk between 240 and 245. Training has also been going well, although I think the two a days are starting to wear on my body because I'm sleeping a **** ton. My sleep schedule is always messed up because I work nights, but yesterday I laid down at apx. 11am planning on taking an hour nap and woke up at 7pm and then today I laid down at 9am planning on getting up at 11am and woke up at 3. Both days I didn't even hear my alarm and I usually leap out of bed at every damn sound. I plan to continue with them as frequently as possible though until the end of my cycle. I'm trying to decide on what to do with training at the end of my cycle, my current plan is to do an 8 week strength phase dropping calories down to maintenance, and lowering volumes/rep ranges for that period to allow my body to re-sensitize to volume. Compound movements would be in the 5-8 range and isolation movements would be in the 8-10 range. I'm thinking of dropping to a 4 day split, two upper body days and two lower body days, although I would still hit back on every day. It would look something like this
day 1 quads, calfs, vertical back movement, abs
day 2 incline pressing, side and rear delts, bis and tris, horizontal back movement
day 3 glutes, hams, calfs, vertical back movement, abs
day 4 decline pressing, side and rear delts, bis and tris, horizontal back movement
My goals with this period will be to re-sensitize to volume and hold on to as much strength as possible during that period, so that I can start my next volume phase and my next cycle as strong as possible. However, nothing is written in stone yet as I still have almost a month left on cycle and i'm still playing around with my post cycle approach. If anybody has any suggestions or thinks what I wrote above is completely idiotic I'm totally open to suggestions!


----------



## strongassnurse (Oct 18, 2018)

Chest this morning
10 min cardio, avg hr 145
incline HS press-3ppsx12,3.5ppsx8,4ppsx6,4 (huge pr here, I wouldn't ever use this movement/machine as an indicator of strength, but it destroys my chest)
dips minus 50lbsx3 sets of 10 (2 sec pause at top and bottom with a big forward lean touching my forehead to the front bar.)
most muscular flys-22lbsx3sets of 12 and 1 set of 10
single arm cable press down-50lbsx4 sets of 15
db side raise-35lbsx10,10,10,25lbsx10,10,10
pec dec (rear delts)-70lbsx5 sets of 12
Hit everything in one session because I'm going to a haunted house with some people tonight, so I may or may not get back to do a second cardio session and some abs, but we'll see.


----------



## strongassnurse (Oct 18, 2018)

Little update. 238 this morning. The site hasn't been letting me upload pics from my phone, but maybe it just has a limit for the mobile settings. If thats the case I'll upload some actual update pics early next week.


----------



## strongassnurse (Oct 18, 2018)

As a refrence point, apx. same weight, this was june 2017, focusing mostly on strength, training 4 days a week, eating whatever the **** I wanted, and no AAS.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice work bro


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 17, 2021)

man, I had completely forgotten about this forum until I was clearing the spam in my email the other day. just thought id hop on and let people know i'm still cranking even though I haven't been on since 2018.. hope all is well, maybe ill start frequenting here again! current weight is 230lbs.


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 17, 2021)

current cycle is 600mg test
current diet is:
2 low days at 360p, 300c, 84f
2 med days at 350p, 675c, 37f
3 high days at 250p, 900c
3 cheat meals per week in place of last meal on a high day if I want, but usually have only 2.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 17, 2021)

Looking for rock solid man! Glad to see you back. Hope you decide to stick around and keep this thread going.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 18, 2021)

Looking jacked. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2021)

strongassnurse said:


> current cycle is 600mg test
> current diet is:
> 2 low days at 360p, 300c, 84f
> 2 med days at 350p, 675c, 37f
> ...


i like this


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 21, 2021)

PZT said:


> i like this


I can't take the credit for the diet, I'm working with Justin Harris for that. I always thought carb cycling would be too big of a pain in the ass and it can be a bit of a hassle at times because it's harder to cook in bulk but I've put on 6lbs of muscle in the last 3 months of working with him based on a body scan under very similar conditions as far as time of the day and food/fluids taken in before the scans were done so I'd say it's worth the effort!


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 21, 2021)

So I thought I'd do a post on my training, currently running as broish of a split as I can talk myself into coming from a powerlifting background.
Sunday- hamstring dominant legs 
Monday- off 
Tuesday- chest, tris, side delts 
Wednesday- back, glutes, hams 
Thursday- arms with 1-2 quad movements at the end 
Friday-off 
Saturday- shoulders with 1 flat pressing movement or dip 
Cardio is 12 min of intervals, 1 min hard, 1 min easy on the stair stepper after every training session.


----------



## strongassnurse (Jul 21, 2021)

Today's training was back  and went as follows,
-Icarian chest supported low row-stack plus a doubled mini band x10, 8
-HS chest supported low row-4ppsx8 drop set to 2pps x8 3 sec hold in contracted position on each rep and a 15 second hold in the stretched position at the end.
(Both of these movements were done with an emphasis on upper back)
-Neutral grip pulldowns- 200x8, 180x8, 160x8 
-Single arm low cable row- 100x8, 110x8, 120x8 focusing on keeping the midsection stable and driving my elbow down hard to emphasize the lat.
Superset 
-Cable pull over- 110x10, 10 
-Rack pulls about an inch below the knees- 405x5,10 
-Icarian lying leg curl- stack x10,10 (last 2 were partials),8 
-Single leg press with high foot placement driving into the heel to emphasize glutes- 200x20 (I don't see a huge benefit to doing single vs dual leg press I can just max this machine out for 30 reps with this foot placement with both legs  and I like using it because it's pin loaded and I can very safely go to failure as opposed to a plate loaded leg press.)
- back extension-Body weight x 20,15
-cardio


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 14, 2021)

Quick update 237lbs this morning, 240 will be about as heavy as we go this off-season. Then competing in the spring. Still running 600mg test, same training split, diet is a bit higher, I attached a snapshot of the current plan. Everything is feeling good, I got blood work done the end of July and blood work looked good so we will keep pushing until the end of September.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 14, 2021)

What class are you going to compete in?


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 14, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> What class are you going to compete in?


Bodybuilding, I'm not sure what weight class, we will determine that once a little closer to the show. I don't have any interest in classic or physique or anything like that though.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thats what i figured based on the pics. Definitely off to a great start bro!


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 14, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Thats what i figured based on the pics. Definitely off to a great start bro!


Thanks man, the ultimate goal is to be one of these 275lb(off season weight) monsters competing on the national circuit by the time I'm 32 I'm gonna be 28 in September so that's a solid 4 years to add 10lbs a year. I think that's ambitious but reasonable. I've always wanted a physique that would make people think what the fuck is that? I've got a long ways to go but I'm working with a good coach now which has been a game changer and everything is progressing at a steady rate. As long as the government doesn't shut the gyms back down 🙄


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 16, 2021)

Where you st that their talking about gym shut downs?


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 16, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Where you st that their talking about gym shut downs?


Oh no I don't think they're talking about it currently I was just generally saying that would suck


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 22, 2021)

Nothing really new I just thought I'd post this up to show everybody shit happens... The first picture was after months of depression and honestly being lost after gyms got shut down spring of 2020.. I've trained since I was 18 without more than 2 weeks break ever and trained frequently throughout my teen years starting at about 12. While it's not exactly a healthy relationship it is literally part of how I identify myself. I tried to get my shit together at the start and train at home but I couldn't get my hands on any equipment and basically ended up giving up and drinking 3-6 four locos (because they were cheap) a night for several months and ate shit constantly. My best friends gym finally opened and he brought me an old squat stand, bench, Texas power bar, and some 45s I rigged up some pulleys with stuff from Lowes and built a deadlift platform. I trained in my literally mold filled basement until the gyms opened back up. The in between looks like training even harder than I ever have, eating nearly perfect until I hired a diet coach spring of 2021 then following his plan to a t, and 2 16 week cycles (second one is going to 20 weeks because blood work was perfect) of 600mg test cyp. Shit happens, life gets in the way sometimes. But I will always be a lifter and a grinder. Hopefully this will show somebody that's not exactly where they want to be that you can make big changes to your physique by just getting out of your own head and pushing.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 22, 2021)

Great progress dude! I'd be very happy with that.


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 23, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Great progress dude! I'd be very happy with that.


Thanks man! I'm super happy with the progress over the last year 😁 it's unfortunate I had the fall off period because December of 2019 I was damn near where I am now but like I said shit happens. In the end im not making any money off this only spending too much on it lol and I enjoy the process a lot


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 23, 2021)

I can relate, I've got health issues that have me just maintaining the past 6 months


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 23, 2021)

Dude. You look sick, a mass monster already.

I got way insecure when I missed the YEAR, so I was like HOW DID HE DO THIS IN TWO WEEKS?

What specifically have you seen as a benefit from having a coach? I will start tomorrow with one, what’s something valuable you’d look for?


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Dude. You look sick, a mass monster already.
> 
> I got way insecure when I missed the YEAR, so I was like HOW DID HE DO THIS IN TWO WEEKS?
> 
> What specifically have you seen as a benefit from having a coach? I will start tomorrow with one, what’s something valuable you’d look for?


Honestly the biggest thing has been accountability. Before starting with Justin I was still really good on my diet but if my fiance wanted pizza or something I'd get some with her. Now I don't want to have to tell the guy I'm paying $200/month I fucked up on my diet and even on the allowed cheat meals I don't wanna seem like a fat piece of shit so I stick with some form of meat and white rice, usually Chinese so it still has substance to it just with some crap on top. Eating for bodybuilding, at least for gaining is relatively simple eat lean meat and white rice and gradually try to eat more of it. The task is just doing it and having somebody that you have to tell you fucked up (at least for me) makes that way easier. Other than that having somebody checking my physique weekly is good for me because I over analyze a lot. One thing I would say is don't be afraid of questioning drug protocols if your coach does that. Justin's base email was talking about 2-3 grams of total gear and I was just like hey I'm not doing that yet and he got back to me immediately saying no that's cool take what you're comfortable with and explained the email more. Whereas I could have just done it because "he said that's the best range", possibly fucked myself up and then be one of these people blaming their coach for health issues. Idk if any of that is helpful but that's what I got.


----------



## strongassnurse (Aug 23, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I can relate, I've got health issues that have me just maintaining the past 6 months


Sorry to hear that man, that's rough. Hope you get better and back to progress soon.


----------



## strongassnurse (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## strongassnurse (Mar 17, 2022)

Prep started the first week of February and everything is really clicking so far! Currently training 4 days per week (generally 2-3 hours), 4 days per week 20 minutes HIIT cardio, 6 days per week 30 minutes LISS cardio diet varies, but calories have been more than cut in half.  10 weeks out in the pic from 3/12 and I'm super excited to see how this turns out as we progress!


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 17, 2022)

1. You’re jacked, that back and those quads are sick. Fantastic back,

2. Lol, who’s the dude on 3/5? He’s like: bro, I was gonna pose in my underwear and now it’s awkward because we’re matching.


----------



## strongassnurse (Mar 18, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 1. You’re jacked, that back and those quads are sick. Fantastic back,
> 
> 2. Lol, who’s the dude on 3/5? He’s like: bro, I was gonna pose in my underwear and now it’s awkward because we’re matching.


Lol thanks man, he's a guy I train with once in a while 😂 he's getting ready for his first bodybuilding show


----------

